# openvpn-2.4_rc1 runs 100% CPU

## ExecutorElassus

just updated to openvpn-2.4_rc1 yesterday, and now it runs at 100%CPU after a few minutes. When I run 'strace' on the process, I see this:

```
poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=0, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 3, 1125) = 1 ([{fd=0, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=0, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 3, 1125) = 1 ([{fd=0, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=0, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 3, 1125) = 1 ([{fd=0, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=0, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 3, 1125) = 1 ([{fd=0, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=0, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 3, 1125) = 1 ([{fd=0, revents=POLLIN}])

```

streaming by without end.

What's going on here? What's it trying to do?

Thanks for the help,

EE

UPDATE: today's update, openvpn-2.4_rc1-r1, does the same thing.

----------

## Juippisi

Im having the same problem. Downgrading to 2.3.13 for now.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

Yup, downgrading fixed it. 

(though, I'm relieved this wasn't just me: my VPN acting up for no apparent reason makes me super paranoid)

----------

## Juippisi

Theres a new version in main portage tree that fixes this problem. I upgraded this morning and it seems to be working fine.

----------

